# Narex Chisel Ferrules



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

The ferrules on all my Narex chisels cracked and need to be replaced. Has anybody attempted this on Narex chisels before? If so, what tips or tricks would you recommend to successfully accomplish this task?

Is the tang epoxied into the handle?

What trick has been successful in removing the chisel from the handle?

Where would I find tapered ferrules to match the ones that are breaking? I've been searching Google for about 2 days now and have yet to find what I need for a decent price.

If I can't find matching ferrules, how do I make a tapered ferrule?

I'm not interested in returning the chisels, I contacted Narex and Amazon and they refunded my money. Narex customer support is very good and Narex completly stands by their products, just in case anyone was interested.

Now I have four chisels that I need to repair. Awesome chisels, just need to fix the handles.

Thanks


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

What did Narex customer service say when you asked them?


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

They had a supplyer that provided them with defective ferrules. They gave me a contact to re-order the chisels with the new ferrules on them. Amazon refunded the money and told me to keep the chisels. Figured if I fix these, then maybe I can spend the refunded money on mortise or paring chisels.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I had one of mine fall out of hamndle some time back. Tang wasn't epoxied in. I popped it back in and it hasn't been an issue since.
I have never made handles myself but from what I have researched it shouldnt be too hard to find some copper or bronze plumbing fittings to fit or make fit to use as replacement ferrules.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If you have a lathe you could make new handles, ferrules can be made with copper pipe. Looking at the picture from Amazon some have ferrules at the top and bottom, which kind did you get?


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

Horn beam handles with the ones at the bottom.

I like the handles and would like to keep them. Just hoping I can get them off in one piece.

I've been reading on using pipe fittings for ferrules, the only problem is the current ferrules are tapered not square. I'd like to find tapered ferrules to minimize the work on filing the tenons square.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Few years ago *Michigander* sent me an old set he had that were in bad need of new handles. This is what I made for him. Used maple and purpleheart. Try this post link


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome job! If I had a lathe I probably wouldn't be so concerned about damaging the handles on my chisels.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Post deleted. 
I was looking at photos of the wrong Narex chisels and couldn't figure out why you said the ferrules were tapered. Then I found the right chisels online.


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

Perhaps if I post a picture of what I'm dealing eith it m8ght help.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am guessing they will break when you try to pry them back.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I agree that you might have to break them to get them off to add replacement tapered ferrules. woodbutcherbynight's handles (which look fantastic) are for socket chisels, and your Narex ones have tangs.

I don't really have any good ideas on your best bet if you don't want to risk removing the handles. A tight wrap of thin twine or wire? If it were me, I'd try to remove them but have no expectation that the handles would survive. Making new handles is fun, and you don't necessarily need a lathe.
http://lumberjocks.com/BigRedKnothead/blog/39633
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62310


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

Took some time to think about a solution and was quite surprised by the results. I took the frog from my old Stanley Bailey #5 and created a big "pencil sharpener" to shave down the ferrule end of the handle square. Once I did this, I cut down a copper plumbing 3/4" to 1/2" reducer to use as the new ferrule. Used a little epoxy to help set the ferrule and, in my opinion, its better than new.

I removed the handle by clamping the chisel end in my vise and then used a dowel rod and rubber mallet to remove the handle from the chisel. Came off in a couple good whacks, just had to readjust the chisel in the vise after each whack. Removed the cracked ferrule with a nail set and a pair of needle nose plyers.


















I had more photos but accidentally deleted them off my phone when trying to reduce their size for uploading onto Lumberjocks. I have two more chisels to fix so hopefully I can get those photos uploaded in the next few weeks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice solution to the problem.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Good thinking! I'm glad removing the handles worked.


----------



## ToolmanTaylor (May 23, 2015)

Taylor Toolworks is the largest supplier of Narex tools in the North American market and has first hand knowledge regarding the Narex ferrule issue. In 2015, Narex received a defective batch of brass plated ferrules that were pressed unto the Hornbeam handles of their premium chisels and rasps. These ferrules were not properly hardened or annealed and in some situations could not withstand the swelling of the Hornbeam handles in high humidity situations. As a result, a limited number of these ferrules split. As soon as Narex, became aware of this problem, they recalled each and every premium chisel and rasp and had them shipepd back to the Czech Republic. They replaced the steel plated ferrules with solid brass properly annealed ferrules that were 2x the thickness (0.06 mm vs 0.03 mm). These new ferrules were subjected to extensive and extreme testing. These handles were placed in a high humidity chamber for several months and none of them have failed. Each and every chisel shipped to the USA in 2015 has been returned and fixed. All chisels made in 2016 were made with the new improved solid brass ferrules. Narex is a very professional organization and acted quickly and effectively to remedy this unfortunate situation.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

I am glad I read this thread. I've been looking at a set of Narex mortise chisels through Amazon. I'm even more impressed.


----------



## Luke2220 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just wanted to post another update to this.

Narex Tools and Taylor Toolworks are awesome companies to deal with. Any of Taylor Toolworks merchandise offered through Taytools.com, amazon, or ebay, are all quality tools. I can't brag on Taylor Toolworks enough. When I had the problem, Mike Taylor responded personally to my e-mails. How many other companies have the owner reply to e-mails? Not many.

Narex chisels are good quality chisels for a very competitive price and I highly recommend them!

Anyway, just wanted to post another picture of a Narex Chisel that I modified with an osage orange handle and copper pipe ferrule.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a little late getting in on this thread, however after making a matched set of 62 carving chisels and gouges I have been through this ferrule problem. I used copper plumbing end caps for ferrules as I was making all of my own handles. The problem with just replacing ferrules is getting the exact size to fit the old handles. The best source I came across was http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=30021&cat=1,41504

Planeman


----------



## smance (Jul 8, 2015)

Super smart.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like the Narex are tang type chisels like the Marples, weaker at the handle and ferrel then socket type. I have replaced the handles on most of my mixed brand set using turned bronze, much better.
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u265/donsmonarch10ee/DSC01334_zpsm2qr3sx5.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

You dont need a lathe, you just need to make friends with a wood turne who has a lather.
I will happily turn a set of handles for 10 chisels for a bottle of southern comfort. Wood supplied by customer & Furrules made from second hand copper pipe or copper fitttings


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought a full set of narex chisels last year. I haven't had any trouble with them so far and really like them. I did notice when I got them that the ferrules look kind of thin, but never paid much attention to them since. Hope I don't have a problem with them. I'm planning on using them quite a bit this winter. which is woodworking season to me.
Gerald


----------

